# WinPcSign Help - getting the cancer ribbon with boxing gloves



## cxpressions (Dec 14, 2010)

Just starting out on rhinestone designs... New to winpcsign as well i have been using corel x5...Trying to do a fight like a girl design and am having trouble getting the cancer ribbon with boxing gloves im not sure where to find this where it will work in winpc??


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: WinPcSign Help*

I looked it up and its copywritten ... so be careful


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It can be done in winpcsign...BUT as Amanda says...copyright...very dangerous to do...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am curious to see where the creation of the design by Ashli would violate copyright? I did a quick internet search and the phrase "Fight like a Girl" is marked TM by almost everybody (They can't all have it) and the search turned up 81,800,000 image results! The first page alone had tons of shirts and links to shirt design sites. What I did not see right off the bat (I only looked for a minute or so) was a rhinestone design.

I did find this website also that shows the trademark FIGHT LIKE A GIRL Trademark Details but it does not show any restriction on garment use. In fact at the bottom of that page there are many links to garment vendors, of which non are related to the trademark owner!

I am not trying to get into any argument here but rather gain a little education myself. I am well aware of trademarks, copyrights etc, and the players to avoid infringing on. I was hoping to find out if there is a better place or way to find out if you really are violating any rights and if anyone knows of a good way to find out. 

I hope to find out more from all of you.

Thanks!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

When I looked it wasnt the fight like a girl I worried about it was the ribbon and gloves... just saying I personally dont like walking the thin line of legalities but to each there own..


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you be more specific are you using someone elses design? a jpg can be copy and pasted in, then vectorized. Is that what you want to do?


----------

